# Mixing species in an 100g rectangular tank.



## jcarson (Jun 22, 2018)

Hello gang,

Its been 20 years since I have kept fish and am looking forward to getting back into having an aquarium. (i found peace and zen in fish keeping and need this back in my life)
I have kept and breed mostly zebras along with a few venustus and lately my fascination with haps and peacocks have become insatiable.
Is it possible to have all 3 in the same tank successfully?

And then to make this a little more complicated can i mix in the same tank brichardi from lake Tanganyika?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi and Welcome to C-F!!

What are the dimensions of your 100G tank?

I wouldn't keep Brichardi in the same tank as Mbuna and Haps for a couple reasons. One, the Malawi fish may nip at their long fins and two, if the Brichardi start spawning, they may terrorize the other fish.


----------



## jcarson (Jun 22, 2018)

No dimensions on tank because i dont have it yet, (moving in november) and just doing my research. 
I know i am gonna get a 100g tank because it probably the only size tank I can move with another person. 
Not doing acrylic of this size because of the cost.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Not sure if you mean EXACTLY 100 gallon tank, or you just mean in that range. The longer the tank, the better. A 6 foot long tank 125 gallon is great, a 4 foot tank could be 90 gallons. Higher tanks or bowed front tanks do not really help much as far as the fish.

Zebras, as in typical Mbuna, tend to dominate Haps and Aulonocara which can stress them out and may ruin the Hap/ Peacocks color. Easier in a 6 foot long tank to mix more fish, I wouldn't try it at all in a 4 footer.

Brichardi get along okay with Malawi cichlids. If you have a pair and they breed, that can be an issue, as in they take over a big part of the tank. You could have one Brichardi, if you really want.


----------



## jcarson (Jun 22, 2018)

Definitely around 100 gallons but now got me thinking a 125 gallon would be better. 
Still way too many options of tank size right now, space will be available and we are going to plan our home around the tank being the focal point.

Thank you noki


----------



## ken31cayman (Apr 15, 2018)

Don't be like me and get a 180gal acrylic dream tank, then a year later realize a 450gal acrylic is really your ideal dream tank. Ordered my 450gal three months ago and it's finally arriving next week


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Also stick to one species of peacock per tank.


----------



## jcarson (Jun 22, 2018)

ken31cayman said:


> Don't be like me and get a 180gal acrylic dream tank, then a year later realize a 450gal acrylic is really your ideal dream tank. Ordered my 450gal three months ago and it's finally arriving next week


AMAZING, congratulations! I cant to see pics.


----------



## jcarson (Jun 22, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> Also stick to one species of peacock per tank.


Oh wow I didn't know that was necessary.
Glad I came here, reading and reading I find myself learning more.


----------



## ken31cayman (Apr 15, 2018)

jcarson said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > Also stick to one species of peacock per tank.
> ...


It's easier to have just one species with a male to feamale ratio of at least 1 to 4 (more feamales is fine), but most people don't do this because all Peacock females look drap and have no color. It is more popular to have an "all male" peacock tank since the males are colorful. If you do this then the rule of thumb is to NOT have more than one that looks the same (same color pattern). Peacocks that look too similar will fight constantly. The more different they look the better chances you have they won't kill each other. HTH.


----------

